# CentOS 5.10 released



## Drone (Oct 19, 2013)

Download x86-64



> CentOS-5.10 is based on the upstream release EL 5.10 and includes packages from all variants including Server and Client. All upstream repositories have been combined into one, to make it easier for end users to work with.



Details


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2013)

Please use CentOS 6, unless you know exactly why you need CentOS 5


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2013)

So why is this released now when 6.4 was released what feels like ages (but Wikipedia say 7 months) ago?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 21, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Please use CentOS 6, unless you know exactly why you need CentOS 5



This. Unless you're doing something that will only work on CentOS 5, everybody setting up new servers should use CentOS 6, and if your existing server is running CentOS 5 consider upgrading.

And if your web host is still running CentOS 5 find another host. Not kidding.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2013)

Frick said:


> So why is this released now when 6.4 was released what feels like ages (but Wikipedia say 7 months) ago?



lots of enterprises are still on 5.x . The upgrade to 6.x would break a lot of things in many cases. centos is supporting 5.x at least for the forseeable future. 



shovenose said:


> This. Unless you're doing something that will only work on CentOS 5, everybody setting up new servers should use CentOS 6, and if your existing server is running CentOS 5 consider upgrading.
> 
> And if your web host is still running CentOS 5 find another host. Not kidding.



actually, if your web host is still running centos 5 it shows maturity. centos 5 has been proven and is still fully supported by the community, hence the release of 5.10.


----------

